# Alcohol may have been involved, police said...



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

* Teen accused of shaving boy's eyebrows
*
Wed Nov 8, 4:16 PM ET

A makeover and a trim led to assault charges against a teenager. Dallas R. Esparza, 16, of Cedar Rapids, is accused of shaving off the eyebrows of Shawn Weaver while he was unconscious, police said.

Esparza also is accused of shaving off some of Weaver's hair and taking his tennis shoes, which were valued at less than $200

Alcohol may have been involved, police said.

Esparza was charged with assault and fifth-degree theft. A hearing is scheduled for Dec. 5 in Linn County juvenile court.

___

Information from: The Gazette, http://www.gazetteonline.com/


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Wait. Wait. Wait.
What's the assault charge here? Shaving eyebrows? How the hell can that be a chargeable offense? 
Or is the eyebrow shaving the theft charge? "You stole my eyebrows!"


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

I can't believe they are going through with this. This kills me. 

Check it out: Teenage boys do stupid stuff. It's what they do. They don't know why they do it, they just do. 

I can't even comprehend getting the po po involved. This is mind blowing to me.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

RAXL said:


> Wait. Wait. Wait.
> What's the assault charge here? Shaving eyebrows? How the hell can that be a chargeable offense?
> Or is the eyebrow shaving the theft charge? "You stole my eyebrows!"


Assault is usually an attempt or threat to injure - or some states have it as an injury or an unwanted or unauthorized touching - it's pretty broad and would seem to encompass, uhm, shaving eyebrows....:googly:


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

We shaved a guys eyebrow (just one!) when he was passed out once. man was he pissed. LOL he passed out in a lawn chair and was snoring loudly with his head tilted back so we stuck a lit cigarette in his nostril (butt end), we all laughed our asses off as the cherry would glow with each snore, then he would blow the smoke out with each exhale. ahhh friends.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Technically a part of the person's anatomy was removed (or at least altered). I think it's safe to call THAT assault.


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Hate to say it, but it certainly qualifies as assault. On the otherhand, when you drink with your buddies and are the first to pass out... well, anything goes. Thats why we have drinking friends and the trick is not to pass out first. Duh!!!!

Oh yes, my youth was somewhat entertaining at times.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

ya but if he pass out-how did he know who it was?-


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

opps- now i need a drink


----------

